# Halloween Discount/Clearance Deals



## Empress Nightshade

Thanks so much, grapegrl!

That is truly a great thread you have going there. Thanks for sharing it with us! Shall I check back later to see if more has been added?


----------



## chubacabra

Wow, there were a ton of great links


----------



## grapegrl

Hi, Empress and chuba!

Glad you like the thread! Finding deals is a great time-killer for me when things are dead at work. By all means check back...I'll keep looking for deals and keep the links updated (especially since the new season's stuff is about to hit the shelves).


----------



## grapegrl

Just another heads-up if anyone is interested...the site owner has put up a Buy/Sell/Trade forum (by popular demand). It's not Halloween-specific, but if you have stuff you want to buy/sell/trade (no eBay auctions links, though), it's at your disposal. link


----------



## Vlad

Awesome Grapegrl, I'm going to look into those foam skulls. Thanks.


----------



## CatMean

thanks, i bought 3 sets of the monster feet from celebration fantastic!


----------



## grapegrl

I need to get busy and start finding some deals for this week. Anyone have any requests?


----------



## peeweepinson

Grapegrl, I am needing battery operated flickering candles as cheap as I can get them. Thanks for any help.


----------



## grapegrl

Check it out now, peewee...let me know what you think!


----------



## peeweepinson

Check out what? Didn't get it but excited to see what you have found!


----------



## grapegrl

Oops...sorry, peewee. Check out the last entry in this thread: fiendish finds at yougotdeals.com . Just click the link and go to the last page.


----------



## peeweepinson

Thank you, I'm headed there in just a minture...


----------



## Empress Nightshade

They're all gone!


----------



## murf1013

grapegrl...have you seen any plastic chains in your searches? i'd like to place links of chain (color doesn't matter...i'll be spray painting them black) between my sections of graveyard fence and haven't been able to find anything. suggestions? by the way...this link rocks! i've found so many things already!!! thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Murf1013,

Here is a link for really reasonable plastic chain.

http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm?terms=7497&cartLogFrom=Search

I remember our own Professor Frink putting this link down in another thread and thought I'd pass it on to ya!


----------



## grapegrl

Good link on the chain, Empress...I'll add it to the other thread. 

I'm still looking for battery operated candles and have added a couple more deals. That first one was too good to be true, I guess. Maybe they are anticipating getting them in stock. At any rate, I've added a couple of other battery-op candle deals that are comparable.


----------



## isis11571

this is exactly what we needed, thanks grpgirl!


----------



## peeweepinson

Thanks for posting additional links Grapegrl for the candles and you too Empress, I am needing the plastic chains also.


----------



## murf1013

hey peewee...depending on how much you need, maybe we could work something out between us. on that site, you have to spend at least $10, and i only need like 50' of chain...that's only $6 approx. so if we combine our orders...

let me know.


----------



## grapegrl

bumped for recent updates...


----------



## grapegrl

Bumped again...all links and prices updated and new items added...


----------



## CatMean

Great site grapegrl, but be advised the 5.00 deal is only for the cauldron.. looks like the witches are unavail.


----------



## grapegrl

Bumped for a few updates. The whole forum has been upgraded as well...feel free to check out the main deals forum, free stuff section, etc!

FOR SOME REASON, I CAN'T EDIT THE ORIGINAL POST 

NEW LINK TO FIENDISH FINDS HERE: click for fiendish finds at yougotdeals.com


----------

